# GTO, Pontiac, Muscle Car Clubs in South Florida???



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of or are a member of and good GTO, Pontiac, or Muscle Car clubs in South Florida? I live in Fort Lauderdale area. Also website or facebook of the club or phone number of the chairman if possible.
Thanks for the Help.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Just us out at Speed Style and Performance - Miami and Jacksonville Car and Truck Club of Florida

We are also on facebook and on Twitter at @SSPMIAMICARCLUB

Or just call 305-283-3620


----------



## alsredgto2006 (Mar 19, 2017)

*ruff wheels*

is there a gto club near west palm


----------



## 69Carmel (Oct 12, 2021)

alsredgto2006 said:


> *ruff wheels*
> 
> is there a gto club near west palm


did you ever find a GTO club in WPB?


----------

